# Dont put/throw that tinsel out



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

So I took down my Christmas tree tonite, but put some of the tinsel away with the fur & feathers. I use it for ribbing & puts some sparkle in tails. I been doing this for years so its been field tested with good results. :mrgreen:


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Got any pictures? I guess it is like Flashabou when you think about it, but is it as strong? I love the ribbons though...he, he. Instead of road kill, dumpster diving for fly tying material...LOL
Love to se one of your flies troutwhisperer


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

Great idea. I will need to try that.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Premadona your talkin trash.... er I mean madonafly your talkin about trash, I would love to postsome pictures when I get around tuit. (probably this weekend)


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a sample picture of Troutwhisper Tinsel flies, pretty good and creative way of using left over tinsel.

Troutwhisper has been even nice enough to tie me a few flies.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You could bag it and then sell it for 10 times the price you originally paid for it. Fly shops do it all the time.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

I have Easter grass too. Great stuff!!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

How does this stuff hold up to water though?


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

The tinsel and easter grass that I have are plastic. Very similar to the mylar stuff you can get in spools. It is somewhat wider at about 1/8 of an inch though. I have also used some of the holographic material that bows are made of --- plastic ribbon material 1/2 wide. I cut it to the size that what I want.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have thought about it, but just wondered if it is effected to long term water. As you said, probably not.
I should try using this stuff. The closest I have come if the colored mirror type ribbon. I used it for the gills on my Buzzers till I met someone that could dye Biot for me.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes the material is like plastic , has held up pretty good to to long term water. The other thing to consider is by tying your own flies, you can make them sturdy and not be chinzy with the head cement & not get it in the eye of the hook.


----------

